# Office built-ins



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm currently doing this built-in for a good friend of mine. Contrary to my opinion they wanted to do this on the cheap and bought me a pile of select pine and AC plywood. These are just a few bad progress pics. I'll update with better pics when this is all done. :thumbsup:

Cheers!
KC


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great man!!!! If anyone has the skill to make any type of wood look good, you do. Don't forget the final pictures. Great to see you back in posting mode. (and building mode)
Ken


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking good, I love the look of built ins, post the completion pics, any before pics?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Reckless,
Nothing wrong with ac and pine. What are you doing for a finish? Pocket screws? Need I ask.:laughing: Lookin' good.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I think somewhere along the way I accidentally turned my wife into a wood snob. Showing her a nice project in pine and plywood like this might help reverse that process! Looks good.

Rob


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks fellas! Pocket screws, biscuits, dadoes, rabbets, gorilla wood glue (sets in like 15 minutes holy fast assemby)...the whole shootin match...but yeah a ton of pocket screws. I will forever be a fan of pocket screws for cabinet construction.:thumbsup:

They just want satin minwax poly on it...I seriously think they had a big gift card from Lowe's or something. 

Despite the materials it is shaping up to be a nice built-in. I should have final pics up early this next week.

Cheers,
KC


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

oh yeah...before pics...this is where the real magic happened.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

KC, looking good! Is this in an office or living room? Just wondered how they would be using it. 

John


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

It's an office in their "bonus room" which is there fancy name for a garage converted to an extra bedroom.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

TheRecklessOne said:


> It's an office in their "bonus room" which is there fancy name for a garage converted to an extra bedroom.


 
:laughing: Straight outta HGTV! Sure looks nice! Can't wait to see it all finished. How's the mma coming? Still training, fighting?

John


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

KC,
Looks good. I've got some built-ins to do myself in our FROG. I finally found the woodshop over at Norfolk. Good news is there prices seemed pretty good. Bad news is I had just sold a few shadow boxes and spent about $200 in wood.....ha. I got some nice cherry sticks and a sheet of 3/4" luan plywood...$30 a sheet. That would have been really nice for the project you are doing now for your friends. 

Looking forward to seeing the final pics....good luck!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice, KC! The "before" is bad. I'm sure the "after" will be spectacular. Keep posting progress pics.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

John...MMA is good. Never better. I'll be fighting pro in the next fight or 2. No more getting punched in the head for free!! :laughing: I haven't fought since August because I started my business, but I've been training hard. I should be fighting again on May 25th. Thanks for asking!

Hey Al! I'm glad you found the woodshop in Norfolk. Pretty nice huh? That's the only workshop I had for the first 4 years in the Navy, but it's still nicer than the one I have now! Are they still charging by the board foot to run the jointers and planers? Where were you getting your hardwoods prior to finding the workshop? :yes:

Thanks Geo...The before was bad, but its shaping up to be a cool little project.

Should be finished tomorrow. I'll get more pics up then!


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Here ya go Mike! Something I just couldn't bear to pocket screw together. :laughing: It might be hard to see, but there is a tenon in there.

Since I don't have a massive finishing room to go with also massive shop (yeah right:no I had to fire up the Ranger to finish the doors.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Now that is being resourceful!!! :laughing::laughing: Expensive lighting though!! :yes::yes:

They look good though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

*Finished!!!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

He's having a single side sliding window installed next week and I'll finish trimming the window then.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Again, you have impressed me. Great job Reckless!!
Ken


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Turned out very nice. Great job.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks fellas! Kenbo...basic cabinetry is easy compared to radius work! I've tried some basic "scrolling" work on my recently acquired bandsaw and it's hard! :wallbash:I can only imagine making the things you make on a scroll saw...:notworthy:

Also, AZ Termite reminds me of a guy who used to be on here all the time...Anybody know what happened to theKCtermite? :confused1:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't seen him on here in a long time. The last time he was on he posted some pics of some calls he had turned.


----------

